
The travails of Germany’s rail passengers - gok
https://www.economist.com/europe/2019/01/26/the-travails-of-germanys-rail-passengers
======
weinzierl
> Surprisingly to many, among Europeans only Romanian, Bulgarian and Italian
> passengers are unhappier with their trains.

Sure Germans are unhappy with their trains but that is more a sign of their
high standards than the quality of their train services.

It is true that in rankings that compare the delay statistics of train
services in various European countries Germany is always in the lower part of
the list. These statistics are usually based on the percentage of trains being
late in a particular country. The threshold for being considered late is 15
minutes in all EU countries except Germany (6 minutes) and Portugal (5
minutes). Again, high standards, not low quality.

